# New!



## Trix27 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello!
Me and my husband are about to start our ivf treatment in October!
After we had been trying for two years with no success we were referred to our local hospital. I was convinced it was me that had problems as my husband already has a son but after tests we found out that my husband has a very low sperm count with problems with mobility ( my husband had radiotherapy on a lump after his son was born and they believe this is the cause), and that we would probably never conceive naturally and that our best plan of action was ivf with icsi. And then we were told we wouldn't get financial help because of my step son. So, after some discussion we decided I would be an egg donor to help with our costs and to help another couple going though the ordeal of not being able to have a child.
And that was 6 months ago, and now after what seems like hundreds of tests, forms, samples and counselling sessions we had our appointment with our consultant (about 3 weeks ago) and we are ready roll!
I am really excited but also really terrified- I'm worried I'm going to get the injections wrong, or I'm going to mess it up or when they take the eggs out there isn't going to be enough and then we have to make the decision about keeping them all or giving them all to out recipient and starting again. And I'm worried how I'm going to do it all and work( I work shifts and I know you have to go hospital every other day when on injections and you have to take your injections at certain times!).
I have told some friend and family and they been helpful but I don't think they really understand- all my friend have kids and I see that look of pitty in there eyes that I hate! And my sister in law has just got pregnant, and as much as I am happy for them if she moans about being pregnant one more time!!!!!   
Well, that feels better!!! 
Thank you for anyone who has read this- just getting all that out has helped!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Trix27!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I haven't been in the same position (we have been marked down as unexplained) but I can give you a few links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Egg Share ~ CLICK HERE I am sure the other ladies have or are going through the same fears as you.

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!              

Sue


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Trix27,
I'm in a similar position as we were told point blank by our GP that we would not qualify for nhs ivf as my DH has 5kids from his first marriage and had a vasectomy many years ago. Also as one of his kids now lives with us this unfortunately also counts against us. We have been ttc since june'12 after a vasectomy reversal which unfortunately failed. My DH recently had a SSR and I am about to finalise my protocol for ICSI. Very scared but so desperate for a child. I love my step kids but really want a child of my own and it makes me feel resentful that funding doesn't take into consideration that I don't have my own kids. As for telling people I am just trying to gather enough courage to tell my mum. Hoping to tell her on Monday but don't want her to get stressed as she already has enough to worry about. I'm also freaking out over the injections, DH said he would do them for me, he seemed a little too keen though. Maybe that's payback for teasing him about his SSR! Sending you lots of love and luck for the journey ahead.
Daisy xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Trix

Welcome, well done on being an egg donor, great thing to do, I'm on my 2ww with icsi as we speak, just wanted to reassure it it doesn't have to impact on work all that much, you don't go every other day all the way through only when you are nearing EC, these are usually quick blood tests and scans done from 7.45am in my clinic, and that's NHS, so I went before work

Now I'm not sure about the drugs for long protocol as I was short but I had a 2 hour window to do them, say 6-8pm, so I was usually home, the drugs needed refrigerating but once they were mixed they could be stored at room temp so I always had some spare at work incase I worked late


Good luck!

Lilly xx


----------



## Trix27 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for all the lovely support and advice, it really has helped, especially those links!
Daisy32 I think its really important you talk to someone about what your going through- I felt so much better having someone to confide in other than my husband, it really helped me. 
sending all of you lots of luck and love!


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Trix27, 
Finally told my mum what was happening on Tuesday, she was so supportive and we just had a cuddle and talked about our treatment so far. You are absolutely right I feel like a huge weight has been lifted and feel alot calmer. Just didn't want to worry her. Feel alot calmer about the road ahead now. xxx


----------



## Trix27 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hiya Daisy32,
Really pleased you've told your mum and you now have that bit of extra support. My mums been great, we even took her to our appointment with our consultant so she could understand the process a bit better, and because I thought if 3 of us went in we should get all the information between us!! Not sure it quite worked that way though!  xxx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Trix27, 
How are you? 
My mums been really great as I new she would be, just didnt want her to get upset or worry. She does keep ringing to ask what Im having for dinner now and telling me off when I haven't drunk enough water during the day! So ahve said she has to match the ammount of water I drink, lets see how she likes running to the toilet every few minutes  

When I had my protocol finalised I was so overwhelmed that I didnt really ask anything, could hardly speak. Going to have to email the clinic nurses lots of questions.

Whenare you starting your treatment?
Daisy xx


----------



## Trix27 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello Daisy32,
How are things with you? Haven't been on here for a bit because me and the hubby went away for a week before things 'kick off' so to speak!
Your mum sounds a lot like my mum, she's getting a bit better but I can imagine she'll go into overdrive when everything really starts!
I can understand how you'd feel so overwhelmed-there's so much to take in and I cant believe that anyone ever takes it all in and I'm sure the nurses are used to all the questions that come after that first consultation- I'm pretty sure my nurse is going to get really fed up with me!
I'm just waiting now for the first day of my cycle, then I go for a blood test, then on day 21 I should start my drugs! so, all being well, end of this month!
Trix x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiya Trix, 
How are you? Sorry just saw your post. 
How was your week off did you go away? We were meant to go away to relax this week but my hub had a silly accident and is on crutches and his work said as he is now off sick he has to be around just incase the occupational health dr needs to see him, despite the fact he is signed off for another 2weeks.  

So our pre treatment de-stress break has sadly been cancelled. Going to try and spend some couple time together and go out for days instead.

My mum is still trying to match me with the water drinking although had to laugh today when we were shopping and I had a litre bottle and she only had 250mls, the frequent toilet breaks have broken her will already  
She has been great tho, it's such a relief to be able to talk everything through with her. Although she keeps saying I won't be able to do any lifting or carrying when I start treatment!

I am counting down the days for AF to arrive so I can start. Feeling excited but nervous, have loads of questions for the poor clinic nurses. 

Sounds like we may be starting around the same time.
Anyway hope you ok
Daisy xx


----------



## Trix27 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hiya Daisy32!
How are things?
Sorry to hear about your DH accident- not something you need right now! How's he doing now?'
Did you manage to get some couple and de stress time together? We got a last minute trip to Majorca which was lovely and relaxing.
I was exactly the same with my AF, after two years of hating it and never wanting it come the day it did I was over the moon!!!! 
Went to see my nurse last week for an internal scan and she said id be starting my drugs on the 24th! The drugs in question arrived today- I don't quite know what I was expecting but there's so much stuff!!!  Got our injection lessons on the 23rd, which is quite exciting and nerve racking at the same time! My mum wants to come along to that appointment, which is nice but I'm not quite sure how helpful it'll be for either of us! Bless her!  
Any more news about when you might be starting?
If your nurses are anything like mine they'll be great and wont mind all the questions, although I haven't started my drugs yet, so my questions will probably get more frequent and annoying!!!
Trix xxx


----------

